

'Star Trek' fan builds company headquarters in shape of USS Enterprise - cdvonstinkpot
http://money.cnn.com/2015/05/26/news/star-trek-enterprise-headquarters/index.html?sr=recirc052715startrek0930story

======
JoeAltmaier
Looks like a photoshop job. Won't believe it until I see it on Google maps
earth view. Searched, got this:
[https://www.google.com/maps/place/%E7%BD%91%E9%BE%99%EF%BC%8...](https://www.google.com/maps/place/%E7%BD%91%E9%BE%99%EF%BC%88%E4%B8%AD%E5%9B%BD%EF%BC%89%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8%E7%A6%8F%E5%B7%9E%E5%88%86%E5%85%AC%E5%8F%B8/@26.0908057,119.3134166,171m/data=!3m1!1e3!4m2!3m1!1s0x3440514e03933ef7:0x9e8f4b0a8fade413?hl=en)

